# Spray foam insulation odor



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It should have been IC Air Tite cans.
I've used three differant brands and they all worked out fine.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

*air tight cans*

The addition was done in 2003. Did they have air tite cans then? the cnas are IC rated, though.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Replacement trims*

Can I simply replace the trims with air tite trims? I saw that HD have them. I though about giving that a try.


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

Here is something from the health department from the state I live in about foam it has some info on the smell 
http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/environmental_health/eoha/pdf/technical_brief_spf.pdf


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Air tite cans have a safety device that shuts the light off if it over heats.
Do not use a differant trim ring.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Parts: Thanks for that link.


----------

